# Hellvape 24mm Dead Rabbit BF RDA



## 3avape (24/7/17)

*Hellvape 24mm Dead Rabbit BF RDA*
The Dead Rabbit RDA, featuring 24mm diameter and drop in coil design that takes the guess work out of precutting your leads, is designed by famous YouTube reviewer Heathen, formerly known as Vapin Heathen and in collaboration with Hellvape. Knurled airflow adjustment for single or duel coil use and top side airflow to enhance flavor and minimize leaking.













Generous size post holes and ample build space as well as an included bottom feeding pin for squonking. The icing on the cake is a sweet 810 (Goon Style) colorful resin drip tip is included with every Dead Rabbit RDA. The Dead Rabbit logo is also CNC engraved on the barrel and looks sexy AF.





*Parameters:*
24mm diameter
Drip tip height: 7.5mm
Single or dual coil building
Gold plated positive post

*Features:*
-Bottom feeding pin included for "squonking"
-Slotted or hex head post screw options
-Slide in top coil deck takes the guesswork out of pre cutting your coil leads
-Adjustable top side diagonal airflow with a focus on flavor and to minimize leaking
-Post screws fasten to the flat side of the coil lead to preserve your build
-Two 810 driptip options including a colorful resin tip and a 510 adapter
-Protruding 510 pin and peek insulation for hybrid top cap compatibility

*Package includes:*
1x Dead Rabbit RDA
1x 810 Colorful Resin Drip Tip
1x 510 Adapter
1x Gold BF pin
4x Hex Screws
2x Hex Screwdrivers
1x Orings


----------

